

Show HN: my small open source web app written entirely in Clojure - elrodeo

I've implemented a small web app — (a hassle-free hosting for markdown pages) entirely in Clojure and here is what I think: http://notehub.org/2012/6/16/how-notehub-is-built<p>The app itself: http://notehub.org
GitHub: http://github.com/chmllr/NoteHub
======
elrodeo
Clickable:

Here is what I think: <http://notehub.org/2012/6/16/how-notehub-is-built>

The app itself: <http://notehub.org>

GitHub: <http://github.com/chmllr/NoteHub>

------
eranation
Nice idea, and nice implementation, did you find using only Clojure freeing or
limiting? Would you recommend anyone to do the same? Or was it just an
experiment?

~~~
elrodeo
Using Clojure was a bliss. And I'm the person, who didn't want to deal with
Lisp at all before (however I always loved FP).

Using pure ClojureScript was for the first a bit limiting because there is no
simple way to browse the DOM, e.g. However, with the jayq lib (a jQuery
wrapper) it got really simple. You also have to adapt to the fact, that
objects like String and Integer (obviously) have another API on the JS
platform. Everything else was as beautiful as Clojure — no need for
Underscore.js anymore!

I would definitely recommend to anyone to try this stack out. The only
concerns I have is the ClojureScript's performance. Due to functional
programming approach and laziness it might happen, that a lot more implicit
objects will be created, that any GC-strategy of the JS engine might assume.
So I have really no idea how the performance of ClojureScript will be in
really heavy computational client applications.

------
prplhaz4
Cool idea...it seems pastebin (et al) have been used for this sort of thing a
lot lately...

